# com port probleme



## moeller (11 September 2006)

Hallo,

habe eine alte Software, ein VB Programm, das in win95er Zeiten geschrieben wurde.

Jetzt ist der PC verreckt, und es wird ein WinXP System verwendet, das aber Probleme macht.

Die Serielle Schnittstelle funktioniert mit diesen Programm nicht, glaube das ist daher da das Programm Die Schnittstelle unter WinXP nicht direkt ansprechen kann/darf. 

Die Kombatibilitätsmoden hab ich auch schon durch.

Kann mit hier jemand weiterhelfen ? 

thx


----------



## Jim Knopf (11 September 2006)

Hi, vielleicht lässt sich der Com Port im Bios zuweisen.
Startet denn das Programm richtig? Ist es dirket für Win95 oder doch evtl DOS oder Win 3.11?

mfg


----------



## moeller (11 September 2006)

Is direkt für win95, prog startet normal

habs auch schon bios versucht die com von auto auf COMx zu stellen, aber funktioniert auch ned


----------



## argv_user (11 September 2006)

Hast Du schon probiert, das Programm mit Adminstratorrechten auszuführen?


----------



## volker (11 September 2006)

probier mal im gerätemanager für den comport den fifo zu deaktivieren.


----------



## moeller (11 September 2006)

Progi läuft mit admin-rechten und der FIFO wurde auch schon deaktiviert,

k.A. was ich da noch machen könnte

gibts da ned irgendeine sys oder dll mit der man direkt auf die serielle schnittstelle zugreifen kann ?


----------



## MSB (11 September 2006)

Also mein Uraltes Dos Terminalprogramm, das stammt noch aus einer Zeit, als es vermutlich noch nicht mal Windows gab,
funktioniert auch unter XP noch ausgesprochen Problemlos.
Aber vielleicht ist VB ja spezieller.


----------



## Question_mark (12 September 2006)

*COM-Port*

Hallo,


			
				moeller schrieb:
			
		

> Die Serielle Schnittstelle funktioniert mit diesen Programm nicht, glaube das ist daher da das Programm Die Schnittstelle unter WinXP nicht direkt ansprechen kann/darf.



Richtig, das ist das Problem. Unter DOS und Win95/98 konnte man die COM-Ports direkt ansprechen, seit Win NT und neuer muss so ein Port als Datei (mit OpenFile und allem Pipapo) geöffnet und angesprochen werden. Alte DOS-Programme kriegt man teilweise noch unter XP zum Laufen, aber nicht wenn die Programme direkt für Win95/98 geschrieben wurden.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## gravieren (12 September 2006)

Hi

Du benötigst einen Speziellen System-Treiber, da XP (NT) 
NICHT direkt zugreifen darf.

Oder, du verwendest die Neuere VB-Version und den dafür vorgesehen 
COM-Treiber (Ist als Componete in VB)



Karl


----------



## Raydien (12 September 2006)

Ich weiß nicht ob es hilft aber unter Windows gibt es unter "Eigenschaften" der exe einen Kompatibilitäts Modus dort kannst du das unter "Win95" starten....


----------

